# Vipassana and Timbre



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Please watch the video below. I'm wondering about the potential merits of applying Vipassana meditation practice to isolate single frequencies in complex waveforms (notes)? This task is something i want to improve at (it can be VERY difficult and counter-intuitive at times).


----------

